# Molding HELP!!!



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am about to install my drip rail and windshield reveal trim on my 65 GTO. Any tips?? The drip rail moldings are new repops and straight and shiny.....I would like to keep them that way. Do I start at the front/curved area and work back? Do I place them on top and "roll them down" or start at the bottom and "roll up"? As far as the windshield reveal stainless goes, I have heard of guys fitting them all together then placing the whole assembly over the window and popping it into the clips. Is this correct or is there an easier/better method. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

drip rails are set on top then rolled down, you can use the flat of your hand to"pop" them on, you do not need a rubber mallet or anything. easier to line up the front and work back.
Good job to have an extra set of hands to keep the end from scratching the car..
For the windshield trim I set the bottom piece on clipping the 3 or 4 middle clips then slid in the side pieces once the side pieces are slid in you can secure all the lower clips. the top two pieces are slid into the tops of the side pieces and fit together in the middle simultaneously (use the same extra hands that helped with the drip rail) As the top two pieces come together check the upper outer corners so it looks good, then just pop the trim onto the clips. These two jobs shouldnt take more than 1/2 hour.


----------



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

For those of you installing drip rail trim over a vinyl top, the added thickness makes it a bit tougher to roll the trim on without denting it. The solution to that is a light coating of Vaseline along the vinyl covered edge. Install as described above by a downward slap of the palm and they will roll right on. After getting the trim on, wipe off any excess and you're good to go!


----------

